# Looking for Subs-Quad Cities Iowa/Illinois



## ff610

I am currently looking for dependable subs in the Quad Cities Iowa/Illinois area for this next snow season. Must have reliable trucks, be dependable and have insurance. Message me if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## ff610

ff610;1051854 said:


> I am currently looking for dependable subs in the Quad Cities Iowa/Illinois area for this next snow season. Must have reliable trucks, be dependable and have insurance. Message me if you are interested. Thanks


Still looking for subs in Davenport Iowa and Moline- Rock Island Illinois.


----------



## ff610

To the Top


----------



## harley76

ff610;1056985 said:


> Still looking for subs in Davenport Iowa and Moline- Rock Island Illinois.[/QUOTE
> 
> I may have 2 to 3 trucks available with boss v plow on them. You can reach me at 309-787-1382 leave a message and ill get back with you. Ask for jason


----------



## ff610

harley76;1065718 said:


> ff610;1056985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for subs in Davenport Iowa and Moline- Rock Island Illinois.[/QUOTE
> 
> I may have 2 to 3 trucks available with boss v plow on them. You can reach me at 309-787-1382 leave a message and ill get back with you. Ask for jason
> 
> 
> 
> Jason,
> I left you a message. Give me a call if your still interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ryan (563)529-2562
Click to expand...


----------



## ff610

Still need just a couple more. Gimme a call.


----------



## ff610

Still looking..... Give me a call.


----------



## garylee123

some what new if you need help still please call 1 309 558 1536


----------



## ez2nv

*sub work*

ff610 if your still looking give me a call anytime (7-7) the rest of this week,bob 563 940 9670


----------



## ff610

ez2nv;1126238 said:


> ff610 if your still looking give me a call anytime (7-7) the rest of this week,bob 563 940 9670


I'm sitting pretty good right now but I will let you know if something changes! Thanks for the response.


----------



## ff610

garylee123;1119528 said:


> some what new if you need help still please call 1 309 558 1536


I'm sitting pretty good right now but I will let you know if something changes! Thanks for the response.


----------



## garylee123

sorry been busy this week.. my cell number is 309-428-1706


----------

